# Craftsman 5hp 22" snow thrower



## mobo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I am new and looking for some help. I have a Craftsman 5hp 22" snow thrower model 536.886121 that I have not used in a few years becasue the belts burned up when my son was using it. I just got it out and changed the belts that I ordered off searspartsdirect.com and found that the auger was always turning at a slow speed. I just replaced the auger brake and the thing worked great when I first started it and then the auger started spinning again and I noticed the brake melted down from not holding the pulling from spinning. Any idea's would be great. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the idler pulley adjustable? On most snowblowers you can either loosen the bolt that holds the idler to the pivot arm and slide if back and forth a little or you can loosen the cable that goes to the clutch handle. Sounds to me that someone probably tightened it up a bit as the old belts wore and now it is too tight. If you still have the user manual it should say how to adjust it.


----------



## mobo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me. I have the adjuster all the way out and the belt is loose. I removed the belt and everything turns fine. It seems like the belt is to tight but I ordered the belt thats in the parts manual.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe it has both adjustment types on it. The other thing I am thinking is since you said it sat for a few years maybe the pulley is rusted a bit. If the pulley is rough it will catch on the belt when it isn't suppose to. Also, double check your belt routing and make sure you put the belt on the proper tracking.


----------

